# Sansui vs Geneva sound



## POLI (Sep 10, 2012)

Bueno el tema es asi , el sabado estuve con un amigo , ambos ex dj yo loco por el audio y el loco por la musica , bue , el tema es que me mostro su mas reciente adquisición ( regalo de la mujer , ya venimos mal ) , un Geneva sound system Model L , el mismo  que se `puede apreciar en este link :
http://www.latiendadelibertaddigital.com/libertad_digital/geneva-sound-system-model-l.html
 Solo que en color marron puajj !! a primera vista no sabia si era un mini microondas , una cocinita electrica , mas bien por el tamaño parecia una tostadora , cuestion que tiene un dock para iphone y una entrada para cd que se introduce desde arriba , a mi , a primera vista me resulto desagradable , me hizo escucharlo especialmente con varios temas y no me gusto para nada el sonido ,logicamente le dije esta lindo  ,
 tal vez sea yo pero me sigo quedando con mi sansui A-60 + tunner T-7 + deck D 100 , giradiscos P 50  , eq Teac eqa 220 Y cd phillips 502 con laser flotante , y eso que dentro de todo es la linea economica de sansui , estoy mal o eso es un producto hecho para los B----- ??  creo que arrancando ya de que tiene soporte para formatos comprimidos de audio empezamos mal ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2012)

Otro vómito :

http://www.actualidadgadget.com/2010/03/01/sistemas-de-audio-soundsphere-de-philips/


----------



## POLI (Sep 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Otro vómito :
> 
> http://www.actualidadgadget.com/2010/03/01/sistemas-de-audio-soundsphere-de-philips/



 Si si , pero el Geneva cuesta 1000 u$s debe tener algo mas que yo no veo ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

te vendo un conejo a 1200 U$$  . este es un conejo real  ,canta y baila ,tambien es ayudante de mago(irónico)

que cueste caro no significa que sea bueno,,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2012)

Claro Philips te vende una pantala de 57' en 10.000 pesos todo ok y la sound bar para esa tele vale 6.000 pesos . . . 

¡ ¡ ¡ Andáaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! ! ! ¿ Que tiene , parlantes de oro ???


----------



## POLI (Sep 11, 2012)

Claro , pero me sigue asombrando que haya mercado para estas cosas , porque si los fabrican y venden a esos precios , evidentemente lo hay.
 Ojo soy consciente que la gama baja de sansui como ser el A-60 es algo modesto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-150488119-fusilera-banada-en-oro-para-cuatro-fusibles-marca-boss-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-429413721-fichas-neutrik-nc3fd-h-b-banada-en-oro-equipos-hi-end-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-432630142-kit-de-cables-de-instalacion-0-gauge-magixson-fusilera-anl-_JM_


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 78818​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

jajaja , de eso estaba ablando ,


----------

